# SWM Without Power Inserter



## jimjohn1213 (Mar 23, 2008)

Direct just upgraded me to HR 44 and two C41 clients. They installed new 3lnb swm and splitter. However there is no power inserter in the set up. Install was done 3 days ago and everything is working great. From what I've researched the SWM setup without a power inserter should not work. Called Direct TV and was told that with the latest equipment that I had power inserter was not required. Anyone else with a similar setup?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

There is a power inserted somewhere. There has to be. Otherwise you'd have no picture.

Csr could have thought you where asking about a DIRECTV Wired Broadband Internet Connection Kit which is built into the hr44. Or they where clueless. One or the other probably.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The PI may be hiding behind any of the three boxes or it may be plugged directly into the splitter. CSRs are frequently given to misunderstanding the question as they're feverishly typing in your answers into a software application that spits out more questions than answers.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Do you have a multi-meter? have access to the dish? if you do, you should be able to measure 20 to 21v in the coax going to the dish


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Every once in a while an installer gets REAL creative at hiding the durn PI !!

:eek2:


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Out of sight out of mind. This way no one "messes" with them.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Welcome to DBSTalk!!

My neighbors was in his garage on an existing line and was mounted in a way that it could be accessed but was really inconspicuous. I'm sure if you trace the lines you'll find it.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

My SWM PI has been stuffed away in the back of my equipment alcove in the theater for the better part of four plus years. Literally and figuratively out of sight, out of mind. I remember worrying about the potential of having to reset the whole system in the event of a power outage and thought about installing some kind of UPS to support it. Truth is that I never got around to adding a UPS and God knows how many power hiccups and outages later the PI and the SWM have never required any attention. Short of total failure it requires virtually no attention once installed and operating so I can fully understand not knowing where it was in the system.


----------



## jimjohn1213 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well for the record I doubled checked the install over the weekend. There is no power inserter anywhere in the system and everything is working great after a week. Even did a signal strength test and most transponders are showing between 90 - 100%. So not sure how they did but hope there are no problems going forward.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Take a picture and post it.


----------



## jimjohn1213 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a couple of picture of the SWM LNB and the 8-way switch but can't figure out how to post them.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

There is a PI.

The installer just hid it really well.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jimjohn1213 said:


> I have a couple of picture of the SWM LNB and the 8-way switch but can't figure out how to post them.


At the bottom of the post form / space says More Options.
Choose that and the advanced opens up.
From there you can search and attach files from your computer.


----------



## jimjohn1213 (Mar 23, 2008)

OK here are the pictures. One of the new SWM LNB. One of the 8-way switch. A couple of the line from the LNB to the switch. All of the lines out go to various room in the house including the new receivers and were there from ther previous installation. I physcially traced all the lines to the new receivers. No power inserter.

I'm stumped but again everything has been working great for over a week.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Didn't know Directv techs are aloud to use twist on connectors. 

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Also why do you have so many connections? Genie and 2 clients would only require 3 coax, and one for the power inserter. Your system doesn't look like Directv installed it. 

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

I can't say I'm excited about the installation.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

And power would be inside the house somewhere.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> And power would be inside the house somewhere.


Unplug that coax cable on the upper left and he'd quickly find none of his receivers worked, because that's the port that passes power through the splitter


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

gov said:


> There is a PI.
> 
> The installer just hid it really well.


Job well done.... in hiding the PI that is....


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> Unplug that coax cable on the upper left and he'd quickly find none of his receivers worked, because that's the port that passes power through the splitter


Yep,. that would show it...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

damondlt said:


> Didn't know Directv techs are aloud to use twist on connectors.


I'm not sure the knurled body is a sure indicator of a twist-on, but if it is indeed a "tool-less", someone's head should roll. What twists on can surely twist off.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

I wonder what the DirecTV tech, if indeed it was DirecTV, was thinking. I count at least three, maybe four, different connectors one of which looks like it's a crimp that's been exposed to the weather for a bit of time. I also don't see a ground or supports for the dish though that might just be the pictures. Even the line from the LNB to the splitter looks like it's not secured other than being connected at the splitter. I know, I know.....just minor stuff but I'm picky. As for the PI....well we have seven lines out of the splitter and only three supposedly being used by receivers so where do the other four go? Since the PI has to be on the upper left input I'd bet that runs somewhere in the house and the only thing connected to it is the PI since the OP traced the receiver lines and sees no PI. No problem with the PI being the only thing on that line but it would have been nice if the tech mentioned it.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Go to your breaker box and start flipping off breakers until you lose a picture on one of your TV's (obviously don't turn off the power to the TV you are checking) Once you lose a picture, then you know what room the PI is in.

Like others have said, it is there somewhere.


----------



## chaseac01 (Apr 8, 2014)

Disconnect the coax at 8 way that says dc power pass in. I bet your system takes a dive quick. Trace down that coax and you'll find your power inserter.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

chaseac01 said:


> Disconnect the coax at 8 way that says dc power pass in. I bet your system takes a dive quick. Trace down that coax and you'll find your power inserter.


Good answer but after four months, "I'd guess" the PI was found.


----------

